# Helmets



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I wear a helmet pretty much most of the time. 
Always when I ride.
But if I'm with my horse sometimes I don't, because I can trust her.
But pretty much yeah I always wear a helmet. Always gotta be safe!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

> its just that they get in the way, i focus better and i work better (i find) without a helmet.


This doesn't make sense to me. How do helmets get in your way? How would wearing one help your ability to focus?

I used to only wear a helmet when I was training young horses. One day, I was out on the trail with a green broke horse (16.2 HH)when he suddenly decided that he wanted to roll. There was no warning whatsoever. He just simply laid down. My foot was caught underneath so I yelled at him to get up and he got up bucking. Since I was trying to get off anyway, I went flying off into a pile of rocks. I cracked the back of my helmet on a sharp rock. Afterward, I thought about the fact that if I hadn't had a helmet on, that would've been my skull that cracked. I also realized that it was kind of a freak accident and accidents can happen with even the best trained horses. Now I wear a helmet every time I mount up and everyone who rides my horses does the same.

I run a county fair show and everyone under the age of 18 is required to wear a helmet. I had heard that some judges forbade the wearing of helmets in Western pleasure classes (in lieu of a western hat) so I went up and asked the judge of our show if I was allowed to wear a helmet (as I was over 18 and it wasn't technically "required") and she told me this: "If any judge ever tells you that you are not allowed to wear a helmet, walk away from that show."


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have trouble focusing as it is. If there is something on my head, my mind is always on it. Wether is a helmet or not. I have dozens of helmets and such. But they annoy me to death. I have a friend who got hurt very bad from a helmet. She is a contester, she can't /see/ as well as she could without it, according to her. But i have seen her run with a helmet, its better if she keeps it off, lets just put it that way.

I too have had a helmet save my life. I just can't stand them. My dad is trying to instate a law at our local County Fair where Helmets are required. I told him flat out that i will not show or ride there, he will have to take me to Penn to show then.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I understand the feeling! Growing up the rule was that we only had to wear helmets while we were jumping. The rule now is we have to wear helmets any time we're on a horse and it took some adjusting to get used to it. It's like you can't see or something because there's this big visor blocking your vision and you always have something on your head and choking your throat... but the important thing is that i DID get used to it and I'm so glad I did! You're flat out risking your life every time you get on a horse without one, no matter how safe and gentle the horse is. Now it's the opposite! I feel naked and distracted when I don't wear a helmet! Delete you're too important on this forum for us to quit hearing from you! Give a helmet a chance, you may be suprised at how comfortable they can be! (and you may be very grateful one day)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't like the helmets and it's more comfortable to ride without one, but after 2 cases people fall the horse, hit the head and lost memory (one my neighbor, one the barn owner I used to keep my horse), I got one. I don't care how I look like, but extra-safety never hurts (especially because I work with very green youngsters).


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i've always worn a helmet, but at my old stable if you were over 18 and was riding your horse,the choice was up to you. I have debated a couple times whether i should wear a helmet, and i never could think of a good reason to not wear one. I am getting a light weight one for the summer because it just gets too hot in a black helmet with no vents
I do not wear a helmet if i'm on the ground with Vega or lunging her.
To each his own if you want to wear a helmet or not, but i just don't see a good reason not to wear one.

Delete, are you able to wear anything on your head and concentrate? Do you wear western hats when you show? If you do, i don't see how a hat and helmet are different. Other than a helmet having to be buckled and obviously not a hat.
But if you'd like can you explain the difference?

I think if you can't see well with your current helmet, than the size is wrong. Mine has never affected my vision.


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

Right now I am FORCED to wear a helmet at the barn even tho I am over 18. Barn ownery person (she doesn't really own it...ya) says it's due to her insurance yet she allows the western people to go without helmets.
If I was not FORCED to I would only wear a helmet for jumping/lessons


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I never wear a helmet and dont plan on it. They get in my way and are just down right annoying.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I never wear a helmet.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

I never ever get on a horse without one! It doesn't matter if I trust my horse with my life, I still wouldn't get on her without one. She doesn't have to spook, buck, rear etc for me to fall off! What if she tripped or fell down and I came off? In this country, it is illegal to ride on the roads wtithout a helmet if you are 14 yrs or under. I don't understand it when people say they annoy them, or are uncomfortable. If they are fitted correctly, they should be comfortable. Each to their own I guess, but I would rather protect my brain and keep riding for years and years, after all you only get one life don't you


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Its just point blank, I dont want anything on or near my head when I am riding. I dont even ride in a baseball hat much less a helmet.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 11, 2007)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Its just point blank, I dont want anything on or near my head when I am riding. I dont even ride in a baseball hat much less a helmet.


Fine that's your choice


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I deal with that when it comes. I work around it at shows.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I grew up being required to wear a helmet for 4H. when we started riding barrels in rodeos and at jack pots, helmets or hats were required, and I opted for the hat. Since then, I have been out of the habit of wearing one, an therefore, do not. I wear one for englihs riding at shows, I wear a hat in western classes, but most of the time I prefer to let my head breathe. When I am on a horse that I do not particularily trust, or that I feel will be hard to handle, I wear a helmet. 

I have no good reason for seldem wearing a helmet - I am definitely not against them. If there were a rule, I would wear one. I know they are helpful - though, there is nothing stopping you from breaking your neck or any other bone in your body. I require all Jr. riders on my property or my horses to wear a helmet (hypocritical I know). 

I tell the kids that when they are adults, it will be their choice of whether they want to risk their brains or not, but right now, it is not their choice. The kids are very comfortable using helmets, and consider them just like any other piece of tack. 

I don't think there is any good reason not to wear a helmet other than stubborness and stupidity. So, I guess I can be a little of both.  One day I will learn - for now, I admit my flaws.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Not unless I'm required.

People drive cars everyday but they don't wear helmets for that.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't wear a helmet but that does mean that I don't think that I should. 

I've never hurt my head, or known anyone who has. 

Everytime I'm out there riding a green horse I say to myself "you should be wearing a helmet!"


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I always wear a helmet, and have grown quite unused to seeing people riding without them ! 
For example, i was riding in an indoor arena near where you come in, and one of the most famous, if not the most famous, rider in Iceland walks in with this beautiful horse, but before i noticed all that i thought, why isnt he wearing a helmet? ! :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Well if you drive you're not falling off anywhere...where you could hit your head. But they have seatbelts for cars. LOL!  It's kinda different.

I just like being safe...that's all; I mean people get injured every day so I'd rather keep my brain safe than risk it getting injured or my head cut open.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> Well if you drive you're not falling off anywhere...where you could hit your head. But they have seatbelts for cars. LOL!  It's kinda different.


Meh...not really. For one you don't go 65 mph on a horse and you're not encased in a metal box that doubles as a steel death trap in an accident.

No, I really think automobiles are far more dangerous.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Cars are more dangerous. And as for seat belts, you have stirrups ha ha.


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

I would NEVER not wear a helmet :shock: 
Am far too safety conscious for that. When i get into the open classes with my hack i will prob have to get a top hat but other than that i always always wear it


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I never do. I used to when I took lessons and when I went to camp. I got a helmet, but now it doesn't fit so I don't wear it because it hurts. My trainer HATES helmets because he would have died if he wore one. He fell off a horse and did a flip backwards. If he would have been wearing a helmet the space between his head and the ground wouldn't be there and he would have snapped his neck. So he figures they're more dangerous than they're worth. I don't like them because I ride when it's 100 out with 98% humidity :evil: They just annoy me. It wouldn't be bad if I found one that fit and breathed!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I know cars are more dangerous; I'm just saying that helmets do protect you lol, you don't really need a helmet in the car...it's hard to explain. Yes they are more dangerous I was just saying LOL. 

Enough about cars its about helmets..but yeah, I always wear one.
My old trainer never did though & she almost broke her neck!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I wear a helmet. Especially now that when I'm training, 90% of the time I'm out there I'm by myself. I went through 6 months of the summer where I worked at a dude ranch, and all of us wranglers didn't wear helmets because 1) it was hot and 2) the horses were dead broke. But now I realize it was slightly dumb... I just bought a really nice helmet that I love (it's a Charles Owen) and I love to wear it because it's so nice. I don't usually wear one while schooling on the ground, unless the horse is very unpredictable.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tim said:


> People drive cars everyday but they don't wear helmets for that.


People ride motorcycles every day and I've never seen one without the helmet. In fact, I've never seen the biker in my area without the helmet either.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i grew up riding with nothing in my noggin than a cowboy hat  it wasnt until i started riding english and agisting at places that i was required to wear a helmet. 

we are supposed to wear helmets at the pony club to but i only do when there are other people there who will tell on me lol 

to me when i first started wearing a helmet it felt unnatural. id spent 15 years riding without one and when i put one on id feel constricted in some way. its hard to explain. im not good with feeling confined on any part of my body. im slightly claustrophobic so i think that explains it. even though i wear a helmet it is too big for me so that i can handle having it on. i know it wont do me much good if anything happens but i have to wear one so i do it this way. i know its not good and i know awful accidents can happen but i figure thousands of riders over time havent worn on and im sure that the incidence of a fatal head injury is much lower than the number of people who have ever ridden without one.

plus like someone else said, i live in a very hot climate with major humidity. even when its not hot its humid and i dont deal well with sweating that much. i get run down and feel sick very easily if there is something on or around me that makes me hotter. 

so like AK im probably too stubborn and silly for my own good but hey, if im gunna die im gunna do it coming off a horse. i guess its easy to get complacent to when you havent had a buster in about 11 years and only roughly 4 falls in my whole life. i know pride comes before a fall but im on a good wicket at the moment 

having said that, its my choice to not wear one so i am not telling anyone to go riding without one. its just the way i work


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I just started wearing a helmet. It doesn't bother me since I always wear some sort of hat to protect from the sun. I just wish they had a wider brim to keep the sun off the neck and ears like a western hat. I keep stampede strings on all my hats, got tired of loosing them in the wind, so the strap on the helmet was no big adjustment.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> People ride motorcycles every day and I've never seen one without the helmet. In fact, I've never seen the biker in my area without the helmet either.


You need to get out more.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i do know in some states its a law to wear a helmet when riding a motorcycle, and not in other states.

I know in NJ you have to wear a helmet, but in NY you don't.

I think the people that don't wear helmets when riding (a motorcycle) are stupid because don't only do you have to control your bike, but you have to watch out for everyone else on the road. And i'm sure any collision involving a bike and car/truck or whatever does not end pretty.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> You need to get out more.


I do go out A LOT (unfortunately) due to my work and commute, Delete. May be more than lots of people on this forum.  I agree with Appy - depends on state, I guess.


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

I always wear a helmet even though my mom had to buy me a colorful cover to motivate me to wear it. And they have saved my life because i am always riding and falling off.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I always wear a helmet.

Why? why wouldnt you? It only take one fall to force your family to care for a drooling human being for the rest of their lives. Not mentioning the seizures you will then have dozens of times a day, peeing and crapping yourself because you are no longer able to control your bowels and the millions you are costing health care.

....so, why wouldnt you wear a helmet?

I work in a health care environment where I pick up and see injuries cause by horses either on the ground or during various riding activities.

Those of you who decide to not wear one I truly hope you arent anywhere near me because the last thing I want to do is be forced to pay for YOUR long term health care expenses because you chose NOT to wear protective head equipment.

Cheers


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> I always wear a helmet.
> 
> Why? why wouldnt you? It only take one fall to force your family to care for a drooling human being for the rest of their lives. Not mentioning the seizures you will then have dozens of times a day, peeing and crapping yourself because you are no longer able to control your bowels and the millions you are costing health care.
> 
> ...


Haha well said!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Why? why wouldnt you? It only take one fall to force your family to care for a drooling human being for the rest of their lives. Not mentioning the seizures you will then have dozens of times a day, peeing and crapping yourself because you are no longer able to control your bowels and the millions you are costing health care.


Well said.. :lol: It's a statistics that number of head injuries reduced dramatically at the race tracks after they were forced to wear helmets...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You took the words right outta my mouth. LOL!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well where i am at i never see people ride motocycles with helmets.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I always wear a helmet.
> 
> Why? why wouldnt you? It only take one fall to force your family to care for a drooling human being for the rest of their lives. Not mentioning the seizures you will then have dozens of times a day, peeing and crapping yourself because you are no longer able to control your bowels and the millions you are costing health care.
> 
> ...


You have your opinion i have mine. I don't like to wear a helmet because i find it gets in the way. But thats just me. My dad has been trying to get me to wear a helmet for a few years now. I just can't stand it. I don't know why. I just don't like them.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> Well where i am at i never see people ride motocycles with helmets.


It's very possible that Ohio doesn't have a law saying that motorcyclists need to wear a helmet. 

I do feel that people under the age of 18 must wear a helmet whether they like it or not. They are still legally under everything of their parents (house, rules, insurance etc.) But Once you're 18 and over it is just clearly their choice.

Along with my helmet, i also wear a vest. I have seen many friends of mine fall off and be able to walk away because they were wearing a vest. As soon as I got Vega, that was one of the first things i got. 

While they may not prevent all injuries, there is less risk if you wear the proper gear.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I ride a helmet sometimes, but lately I haven't. If I'm riding inside the barn, I don't really wear one because I feel it hinders my ability to move, I feel restricted and I can't stand it. I'm not a hat person and helmets are about 10 times worse in MY opinion. If I go anywhere outside, whether its the pasture or down a trail I generally have a helmet on, there are days when I forget, and by the time I realize I"m way out there and there are times I just really couldn't bare to wear one but I try to make myself wear one. I usually only wear one when I'm riding in a saddle, because i feel less secure saddled than bareback, which is generally the opposite of how most people are.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > I always wear a helmet.
> ...


Indeed we are entitled to our opinions. My reply was not directed to you specifically (which is what your reply seemed to assume).

I honestly don't understand how one can find it rational to not wear protective head gear when the means are there but to each our own. It's an open discussion.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I always wear a helmet.
> 
> Why? why wouldnt you? It only take one fall to force your family to care for a drooling human being for the rest of their lives. Not mentioning the seizures you will then have dozens of times a day, peeing and crapping yourself because you are no longer able to control your bowels and the millions you are costing health care.
> 
> ...


Well said!
I always wear my helmet no matter the day or horse.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> I always wear a helmet.
> 
> Why? why wouldnt you? It only take one fall to force your family to care for a drooling human being for the rest of their lives. Not mentioning the seizures you will then have dozens of times a day, peeing and crapping yourself because you are no longer able to control your bowels and the millions you are costing health care.
> 
> ...


i dont know about others but i have private health insurance so the only people paying for my medical treatment is me and my hubby


----------



## dannys_girl16 (Jan 4, 2008)

i always wear a helmet. and i did what JDI did, i bought myself a really nice one to make it even better to wear it hehe (although not a CO, i wish, i got an IRH). the way i see it, i love riding so much that i dont want to risk not being able to do it anymore, enough said. i respect everyone's opinions, that is mine.


----------



## sunburst (Mar 6, 2008)

I wear one when I'm riding--I hate it though. I rode without one for the first year or so, and then my parents said no helmet=no riding. I've always managed to fall on my bottom, but two people in my family have gotten head injuries that could've been prevented with helmets, and one was prevented (the helmet was cracked in two, though.)


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> i dont know about others but i have private health insurance so the only people paying for my medical treatment is me and my hubby


Jazzy, if you become "plant-type person" after the fall (I mean, have no ability anymore to think normally - like G2 described) neither private insurance here in US will pay for you. You at least have to work to have own insurance (which you obviously can't), and the hubby's insurance can go up to certain limit. So you'll end up on "government subsidy" or something like that. Well, I'm not terribly good at explaining such things, but you got the idea. :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know about others but i have private health insurance so the only people paying for my medical treatment is me and my hubby
> ...


I wish it was like that here. Here our health care system is different. You also get some government help but not much. You can get help to a certain sum annually for services, after that you're being covered by the government.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Check this out:

In the United States
approximate horse related deaths per year: 219
approximate drownings during sports/recreation per year: 1030

Here's the site: Some facts on human deaths in the US. Interestingly, only about 14 people die of dog related incidents each year. That's about as many as shark bites.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! 14 is quite high. I know some breeds can be extremely aggressive, but still it's very hard to believe dogs can kill people...


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Okay, I don't mean to be argumentative here, but I am going to play devil's advocate...

I know that it is much better to wear a helmet than to not, and who knows, maybe this summer is the summer I turn over a new leaf and start wearing one more, BUT

what is to stop you from falling off and breaking you neck - paralyzing you for life?
-A horse falling on you and collapsing a lung?
-kicking you in the face in a freak incident?
-falling on you and shattering multiple bones?
-bucking, rearing, or you just falling of and breaking your back?

My point being, while helmets are helpful in preventing one risk, there are MANY risks associated with handling and riding horses that cannot be planned for or protected against minus full body armor when riding.


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't wear helmets.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> -kicking you in the face in a freak incident?


I'll raise my hand to this one. Last September I got kicked in the side of the head in a freak accident, ended up going to the hospital and everything. Not fun. Would a helmet have helped? probably, but it was during feeding time in a pen of older than the hills horses, I still have no idea what happened.. other than obviously I got kicked. I don't wear a helmet other than when I'm riding, so it's completely irrelevant... Anyways, just saying it can and does happen.. and it can do a lot of damage - I had to take 2 weeks off work, couldn't sleep more than 2 hours at a time (concussion) and couldn't drive for almost a month.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

AKPaintLover said:


> Okay, I don't mean to be argumentative here, but I am going to play devil's advocate...
> 
> I know that it is much better to wear a helmet than to not, and who knows, maybe this summer is the summer I turn over a new leaf and start wearing one more, BUT
> 
> ...


Yes BUT most of these injuries are fixable where as your head is not.

The chances of me walking down the street and poking myself in the eye is just as high.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

just thought to add...

when you puncture a lung, there are chest tubes, when you brake or shatter bones you have pins. screws and plates

but when your ischemic brain swells beyond the available space that's it my dear.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

No, paralyzation, a majority of the time cannot be fixed. Also what if the helmet cracks and breaks? 
When someone gets on a horse, they should know the possible dangers and mishaps that can happen with interacting with horses. Those that are mature enough to make their own decisions and decide whether or not they feel they need a helmet. And whether or not they feel they need the helmet is their, and only their decision, unless of course, they are unable to make such decisions.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> No, paralyzation, a majority of the time cannot be fixed. Also what if the helmet cracks and breaks?
> When someone gets on a horse, they should know the possible dangers and mishaps that can happen with interacting with horses. Those that are mature enough to make their own decisions and decide whether or not they feel they need a helmet. And whether or not they feel they need the helmet is their, and only their decision, unless of course, they are unable to make such decisions.


Of course there is no fix (yet) for paralyzation. Im sure Christopher Reeves would have been one of the first ones to tell us about it.

Sure every single rider out there can make the decision as to whether or not the choose to wear protective head gear, thats not the question.

What the main thing is, is WHY you choose to wear or not wear one


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

And WHY someone chooses to wear or not is their opinion. And when I describe about whether someone does or doesn't wear a helmet is because whether or not they choose to wear a helmet is a part of the reasoning of their opinion. I was merely stating why I don't wear a helmet because I feel it barely provides me with anymore protection than not wearing one and it just gets in the way. Also the main thing protecting you is common sense on a horse, I have common "horse sense" and even beyond "common" and thus I feel I can trust my horse with out wearing a helmet.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe one day when you are married and have children you might see it in a different perspective. 

Stay Safe


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I do see it from a different perspective. I started out with a helmet. I trained a horse with a helmet. I understand the helmet point of view I have been there, I am merely stating I trust *my* horse and other horses that I know enough to ride them without a helmet.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, since I don't own a horse, (as most of you know!) I just do lessons, and you of course, have to wear a helmet. Maybe when I'm older and just go bare-back for a bit, I prolly wont wear a helmet, but other then that, I prolly would most of the time, wear a helmet.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

haha if you want to be enticed to wear a helmet, buy a really nice one. 
When I worked at the dude ranch, I didn't wear a helmet because, well, it was hot, among other things, and to be VERY vain, I think I look stupid in most helmets. So, I went out and found a helmet that I think I look alright in and bought it - $400 later, I can't justify not wearing it


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh yes, arguing about helmets.

Sounds like a blast :roll:


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

There are a lot of good reasons for wearing a helmet. Saying, 'I don't like the way it feels'... is kind of stupid, in my opinion. That's like driving a car and not using the seatbelt because it bothers you. Are you old enough to make that decision? Of course you are. Problem is, it doesn't mean it's the _right_ one.
I choose not to wear a helmet. I ride and train my own horses, and have an unusual sense of balance. I rode and broke horses right off the race track with a ex-jockey, and after getting thrown multiple times, somehow I learned to stay on for the worse of it. 
My horses I have now do not act up. They do not rear, or buck. He can certainly stumble, but I try to keep my horses fresh enough so they never feel tired enough to stumble because of tired muscles. They spook from time to time but they don't really go anywhere, and I've had them for two years. However, saying 'I trust my horses' is a pretty stupid thing to say, too. How many times have you heard a horse owner say 'I NEVER would have thought my horse would do that!!' You hear it DAILY. People do not understand horses as much as they think they do, half of the time. But, I digress. I ride my horses calmly, but at the same time I am /always/ prepared. (It also helps that I mainly ride them in fields... no roads or fences to get thrown off into!)
I am not against wearing helmets, though. If I ride an unbroke colt, or a horse that is known to act up--sure, I'll throw one on. It only makes sense. Sometimes I wear one if I'm jumping, but only if the jumps are bigger then a foot and a half (or if it's someones horse).
Mainly, I don't because I have confidence in me and my horses, but I own four so I always have one on hand if needed.


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

I grew up with "if you don't wear a helmet you can't even sit on your pony"


----------



## LopinSlow (Mar 8, 2008)

Never.
I use hunt caps at shows.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I always always always wear a helmet. I feel really weird when I don't have one on even if I am walking!! I had a bad fall about 3 years ago and if I wouldn't have had a helmet the horse I was riding would have crushed my head and honestly I wouldn't be here today. The helment took a full impact of the hoof and from then on I don't think twice about wearing a helmet. I always forget I have one on and if it gets in the way then it probably doesn't fit properly. You want to make sure that when you move it on your head your eyebrows move too.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I wear a helmet whenever mounted. 

I can kind of understand the arguement of "I don't wear a helmet because it doesn't feel right or is awkward, etc."

Because I'm the complete opposite!

If I DON'T wear a helmet it feels awkward to me!! One time I needed to quickly hop on a horse for a friend and didn't have my helmet in hand. I had my hair in a ponytail and OMG as we trotted that ponytail swung back and forth and drove me NUTS! It just wasn't what I was used to. I'm very much a creature of habit and if I don't have my helmet, gloves, boots, 1/2 chaps, breeches...I feel weird! I'm glad my parents/instructors made helmet wearing a habit for me. :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> jazzyrider said:
> 
> 
> > i dont know about others but i have private health insurance so the only people paying for my medical treatment is me and my hubby
> ...


private insurance works differently here (depending of course on the type of cover you choose). we are covered for a) all medical costs involved with any injury whether accidental or otherwise and b) wage loss insurance. it means that if something were to happen and i couldnt work, the average of my wage is paid to me or my husband if its him who is unable to work. 

thats beside the point. it was just a silly little thing indicating that no one else would be paying for my own decisions as mentioned by someone else


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I insist that my daughters where a helmet every ride.

It's hard to ask them to wear if I don't, So usually wear one when I ride with them. I wear one when riding young horse. But I will go with out when I ride with my cowboy friends and I'm on a very controllable horse.

That said, I've got stories of people who should have had helments on. I managed a CTR for many years and had one of our safety riders, bringing up the rear. His horse stumbled and went down, rolled over him and gave him a concussion. He spent a night in the local hospital. 

Another girl was riding with us one day on a local ride. We were riding 3 a breast on a dirt rode at a good foxtrot. Her horse stumbled and planted it's nose in the rode and cartwheeled over.Slaming that girl face first into the dirt rode.

Two summers ago a death was reported in the paper of a rodeo star who had won many many barrel racing competitions, She was riding her trusted barrel horse and while crossing the road to pick up her mail, it slipped on the asphalt road and went down, breaking her neck. A hemet would not have saved her. I mention it to show that even very experienced riders on very experienced horses have accidents.

My daughters don't even ask not to wear it. They just automatically put them on.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

so i suppose everyone is upset that john wayne didnt wear a helmet in his movies. but that seems to be ok. its just something i notice. its fine for the western world to just wear hats but if we are just loping around an arena we must be armoured up :roll: 

everyone has the right to have their own ways for whatever reason. why dont some people wear helmets? some people feel claustrophic, some feel encumbered, some have grown up not wearing them and have trouble getting used to them and so on. 

ive seen many horse accodents in my life and only one of them involved head injuries and the person was wearing a helmet and the injury was made worse by the helmet. even the ambulance guys said so when they came. its not only head injuries that can kill and paralyse. back injuries, neck injuries etc so unless we are going to wear full body armour every time we ride then we are never safe from life threatening or changing injuries. sure wearing a helmet may cut down ONE area of danger but on the flip side, can cause as many problems as they do anything else. 

i for one have been through the craziest horses of my life and the worst falls in my life without a helmet and have never sustained bad injury. fatal head injuries are usually freak occurances. but hey, i know the risk and choose to not wear one all the time. when im jumping i do and when im riding jarred i do but thats all. 

but thats me and while i take this view on it i dont endorse people making a decision based on what i do. everyone should make their own mind up


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Painted Horse said:


> I insist that my daughters where a helmet every ride.
> 
> It's hard to ask them to wear if I don't, So usually wear one when I ride with them. I wear one when riding young horse. But I will go with out when I ride with my cowboy friends and I'm on a very controllable horse.
> 
> ...


We are on the same page. 

It's a lost battles for those who choose to not wear a helmet. There are no excuses good enough for not wearing one and I can honestly say that if someone were to come up with one, they don't belong on a horse in the first place.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> There are no excuses good enough for not wearing one and I can honestly say that if someone were to come up with one, they don't belong on a horse in the first place.


Here's an excuse: I do what I want.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I said this before and i don't know if anyone read it, but people under the age of 18 (or whatever age makes you legal in your country) must wear a helmet. And therefore people over that age can do what they want.


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I said this before and i don't know if anyone read it, but people under the age of 18 (or whatever age makes you legal in your country) must wear a helmet. And therefore people over that age can do what they want.


Not wear I live. There's no law here.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

There is no laws here either....but that doesn't mean their shouldn't be!


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> There is no laws here either....but that doesn't mean their shouldn't be!


IMO there shouldn't be.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yea, I mean, who's going to enforce it? The cops? 

I can see it now...

- "Oh look the cops are coming down the driveway onto our private property without a warrant."

-"Put a helmet on quick."


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There is nothing here either. Most barns make it as a barn rule so they can cover themselves, other than that there are no laws.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, barn owners often post disclaimers releasing all liability for injuries.

In Virginia, it basically works like this: You have the right to get your head bashed in, but you don't have the right to sue someone else about it. Swim at your own risk.


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

tim said:


> Yea, I mean, who's going to enforce it? The cops?
> 
> I can see it now...
> 
> ...


Right. Besides.... it's my head, not the government's.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

tim said:


> Yes, barn owners often post disclaimers releasing all liability for injuries.
> 
> In Virginia, it basically works like this: You have the right to get your head bashed in, but you don't have the right to sue someone else about it. Swim at your own risk.


Thats part of what it's like here you can't sue anyone but if you board your horse and the owner says you should wear a helmet and you don't the owner has the right to remove you from their property and or you can get a fine when a liability poster is posted.


----------



## LikeWhoaa (Mar 7, 2008)

brittx6x6 said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, barn owners often post disclaimers releasing all liability for injuries.
> ...


I'm glad I don't live there then.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

You should have a right *not* to wear a helmet. <---- Thats my view plain and simple.


----------

